# Wasgau wir kommen - der WER fährt mit WEM thread...



## Coffee (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Ihr,

aus gegebenen anlass, um auch eine rechtzeitige planung zu machen, wollte ich hiermit mal anfragen wer denn nun wie nach lemberg zum marathon kommt ;-) Da wir alle das gleiche quartier und strecke haben, wäre es doch schön, kosten zu sparen und sich zusammen zu schließen ;-))

als kleinen anhaltspunkt sehe ich folgende planung vor:

Abfahrt Freitag den 15.10. c.a 13 Uhr ab Nürnberg

Heimfahrt irgendwann sonntag im laufe des vormittags.

Ich würde mit meinem Auto fahren. in diesem fahren bisher mit:

Blacksurf + ich als fahrer + unsere Singlespeeder ;-)

da ich einen Dachträger besitze, könnte ich auf jedenfall noch 1 Person mitnehmen.

Oder besteh interesse (vorschlag kam mal von tortureking) ein Van (bus, sharan oä.) zu mieten?

bin auf Eure meinung, vorschläge, kommentare gespannt.


Grße coffee


----------



## TortureKing (7. Oktober 2004)

also ich brauche auf jeden Fall ne Mitfahrgelegenheit ...... aber nen Bus zu mieten finde ich immer noch eine relativ vernünftige Art mit möglichst wenig Umweltbelastung nach Lemberg zu gurken ..... und günstiger als mit lauter Selbstfahrern dürfte es auch sein .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (7. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> also ich brauche auf jeden Fall ne Mitfahrgelegenheit ...... aber nen Bus zu mieten finde ich immer noch eine relativ vernünftige Art mit möglichst wenig Umweltbelastung nach Lemberg zu gurken ..... und günstiger als mit lauter Selbstfahrern dürfte es auch sein .....




dann bekommst du jetzt mal den auftrag dich zu erkundigen ;-) nach preis, versicherung usw.


coffee


----------



## TortureKing (7. Oktober 2004)

nö, keine Zeit im Mom ... ausserdem hab ich schon Zimmer gemacht  .... sorry


----------



## Coffee (7. Oktober 2004)

ich vermute mal, dann kümmert sich keiner drum   

freiwillige vor..

coffee


----------



## Bateman (7. Oktober 2004)

also ich denke mal ich werd Alti mitnehmen...

Da ich (noch) keine Dachträger habe liegen hinten unsere Bikes...

Wenn es aber nur noch um eine Person geht dann rücken wir halt a bissl zusammen, wird schon gehen...

Ich fahre aber sicher schon Freitag recht früh...aber das wird schon...

Bateman


----------



## dertutnix (7. Oktober 2004)

wollt nur mal meinen neid/respekt ins frankenland mitteilen ... wie ihr das alles organisiert und wie das alles funktioniert. respekt, eingespieltes team. da kann ich als EINZELKÄMPFER im speckgürtel münchens ja nur staunen und verzweifeln ...

hoff, wir kriegen das auch noch gebacken und schaffen es auch zum marathon ...

leichtzweifelnder florian


----------



## Coffee (7. Oktober 2004)

hallo floh ;-9

klaro, ich hoffe wir sehn uns in lemberg  zum wasi   

notfals kommste halt mit dem zug nach N und wir packen dich noch irgendwo unter ;-)


coffee


----------



## dertutnix (7. Oktober 2004)

das einzige was bisher passt, ist der fahrbare untersatz plus 2 eingangräder plus uns zwei ... 

derzeit suchen wir hotel, camping ist mir zu unsicher und man ist ja nicht mehr der jüngste ... sollte in pirmasens jetzt auch schon alles voll sein, fahr ich doch an den gardasee zum bike extrem, wobei das mit dem ssp ???


----------



## Coffee (7. Oktober 2004)

dertutnix schrieb:
			
		

> das einzige was bisher passt, ist der fahrbare untersatz plus 2 eingangräder plus uns zwei ...
> 
> derzeit suchen wir hotel, camping ist mir zu unsicher und man ist ja nicht mehr der jüngste ... sollte in pirmasens jetzt auch schon alles voll sein, fahr ich doch an den gardasee zum bike extrem, wobei das mit dem ssp ???




klick dich mal in den wasgau thread hier i forum. dort ist eben in einem zimmer platz geworden soviel ich weiss ;-)


coffee


----------



## dertutnix (7. Oktober 2004)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> klick dich mal in den wasgau thread hier i forum. dort ist eben in einem zimmer platz geworden soviel ich weiss ;-)
> 
> 
> coffee



danke für deine unterstützung. eben bekomm ich eine mail von meiner holden, hat wohl noch was aufgetan    ich sag's ja: FRAUEN (v.a. meine   ), da kann ich mich drauf verlassen

dann sollte also jetzt nix mehr im wege stehen.

wir sehen uns
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (7. Oktober 2004)

na super   

coffee


----------



## nutallabrot (7. Oktober 2004)

ich brauch auch noch ein Plätzchen für mich und den SSP...ich pups auch nicht!  

@coffee: hast du mal geschaut wegenden Überschuhen? Ich hoffe ja mal, dass wir regenfeste Kleidung nicht brauchen werden, ich will meine Erkältung ja mal loswerden


----------



## manic (7. Oktober 2004)

Ichw erd direkt fahrn und nehme unter uMständen noch Fuzzys Freundin mit, falls das Not tun sollte.


----------



## Coffee (8. Oktober 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> ich brauch auch noch ein Plätzchen für mich und den SSP...ich pups auch nicht!
> 
> @coffee: hast du mal geschaut wegenden Überschuhen? Ich hoffe ja mal, dass wir regenfeste Kleidung nicht brauchen werden, ich will meine Erkältung ja mal loswerden




hi,

also hätte überschhe gegen kälte. sind aber keine neopren. also bei dauerregen werden die füsse nass. soll ich sie mitbringen?


grüße offee


----------



## nutallabrot (8. Oktober 2004)

au jaa, Dauerregen wirds nicht geben - behaupte ich jetzt mal so!


----------



## Frazer (8. Oktober 2004)

Also ich werde definitiv selber fahren, mein Dachträger ist aber schon voll.

Werde wohl den Schlupp und den Fuzzy mitnehmen, wenns mit dem 3ten Fahrrad-Ständer aufm Dach klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (8. Oktober 2004)

hi ihr,

also ich nehme blacksurf und auch tortureking mit + jeweils 1 rad. für einen Mann (ohne rad) hätte ich noch platz. also wenn wer will oder das rad woanderst unterbringt gerne.

coffee


----------



## nutallabrot (8. Oktober 2004)

wer hat noch Platz?


----------



## Coffee (9. Oktober 2004)

@ nutella, wenndein rad irgendwer noch verstauen kann, hätte oich zumindest platz für dich ;-)) frag mal alti oder so


coffee


----------



## nutallabrot (9. Oktober 2004)

kann irgendwer mein Rad verstauen?


----------



## Altitude (9. Oktober 2004)

Ein Rad krieg ich noch ins Auto...werde aber erst am Samstag Früh in Lemberg aufschlagen, da ich am Freitag Nachmittag noch einen wichtigen Termin habe...und danach meine Schwiegereltern abholen dürfen...wie schon beim Zimmerbuchen mitgeteilt...wo ist eigentlich das Hotel???

meines Wissen hab ich den Harry mit im Auto...also für ein Bike und eine Person hab ich noch Platz...Startzeit wird bei mir am Samstag gegen 04:00 sein...dann bin ich bis zum Frühstück da...

...bin wieder im Lande...


----------



## TortureKing (9. Oktober 2004)

wie, wie du im Zimmerfred mitgeteilt hattest ? .... Du kommst erst Samstag ? ... immer diese Kreativen   .... 

P.S. Das Zimmer ist aber gebucht und ab-umbuchen kostet trotzdem .....


----------



## Altitude (9. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> wie, wie du im Zimmerfred mitgeteilt hattest ? .... Du kommst erst Samstag ? ... Jetzt geht ihr mir langsam echt auf die Nüsse ...... die Zimmer sind von Freitag bis Sonntag gebucht und von was anderem war auch noch nie die Sprache



ich bin mir aber sicher, daß ich daß mitgeteilt hatte...

was solls...kein problem...ich zahl notfalls auch von freitag bis sonntag...ihr sollt auf keinen Fall auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben...ich würd nur gerne wissen wo ich meinen kadaver ablegen kann


----------



## TortureKing (9. Oktober 2004)

ups.... hab noch editiert, ... zu spät 

Ja ich gebe Euch allen noch die Adresse usw. per PM durch


----------



## Altitude (9. Oktober 2004)

TortureKing schrieb:
			
		

> ups.... hab noch editiert, ... zu spät
> 
> Ja ich gebe Euch allen noch die Adresse usw. per PM durch



bitte per E-Mail an [email protected] oder IChat...mit PM's kommt so ein "Kreativer" nur völlig durcheinander...ich bin froh, daß ich meine Termine, E-Mails und IChat unter Kontrolle hab...

schau halt bitte mal, ob Du den Freitag noch stornieren kannst...ich zahl natürlich die Kosten...


----------



## nutallabrot (9. Oktober 2004)

Altitude schrieb:
			
		

> ...also für ein Bike und eine Person hab ich noch Platz...Startzeit wird bei mir am Samstag gegen 04:00 sein...dann bin ich bis zum Frühstück da...


   

da schlaf ich ja dann unterwegs auf der Strecke ein! Hat hier echt keiner mehr Platz auf dem Dachträger? Oder im Kofferraum? Ich nehm auch meinen Krempel auf den Schoß und mache mich ganz klein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman (9. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Jens, ich werde es wohl am MOntag bzw Dienstag wissen, wie es bei mir läuft...

Bateman


----------



## Frazer (10. Oktober 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> da schlaf ich ja dann unterwegs auf der Strecke ein! Hat hier echt keiner mehr Platz auf dem Dachträger? Oder im Kofferraum? Ich nehm auch meinen Krempel auf den Schoß und mache mich ganz klein!





Also ohne Bike kann ich Dich auf jeden Fall mitnehmen. Zu Viert in meiner Kiste geht scho. Darf halt nur net viel Gepäck mit


----------



## Coffee (11. Oktober 2004)

@ frazer,

wir haben es bei der ausfahrt gestern shcon gelöst. die schokocrem nehme ich noch mit. im kombi ist mehr platz zum sitzen + gepäck. das rad nimmt alti mit am samstag früh.

grüße coffee


----------



## Frazer (11. Oktober 2004)

Na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt   

Nicht das mein Zimmergenosse daheim bleibt und ich alleine das Lustknabenzimmer repräsentieren muss


----------



## nutallabrot (11. Oktober 2004)

jau, so machen wir das. Musst also nicht allein im Lustknabenzimmer schlafen  Ich habs grafde so dick mit der Arbeit, sonst hätte ich dir es  schon selbst geschrieben (bin eben nerst nach Hause gekommen - bitter, was?)


----------



## Beelzebub (11. Oktober 2004)

hab ich euch schon gesagt das ihr mich langweilt  

trinkt eines für mich mit und grüßt alle schön nett


----------



## Frazer (11. Oktober 2004)

nutallabrot schrieb:
			
		

> (bin eben nerst nach Hause gekommen - bitter, was?)



Kommt immer drauf an, wann man früh anfängt


----------



## Coffee (12. Oktober 2004)

Beelzebub schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich euch schon gesagt das ihr mich langweilt
> 
> trinkt eines für mich mit und grüßt alle schön nett



klaro machen wir. wobei wir sind schon sehr traurig das du nicht kannst.   


coffee


----------

